# Lost Keys at Piedmont 3/14



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

Probably a long shot but if anybody happened to find a set of keys at the ramp or in the parking lot, I would love to save the $100 on a replacement. 

My buddy towed the boat as my truck is in the shop. I had my keys so we could lock and unlock the trailer. They were in my coveralls all day. When we got home, they were nowhere to be found. I took off the coveralls on the dock, threw them in the boat then in the lot carried the coveralls from the boat to the truck. Checked every inch of the truck and boat, no luck. Also checked with marina and no keys were turned in yet.

The keys have a RAM fob on them. If anybody found them or heard of a buddy that found some keys, please call Jason 330-401-8879.


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Someone put them in the crappie survey box. It's posted on a Facebook page.

Rams usually are in the shop.🤣


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Ronny said:


> Someone put them in the crappie survey box. It's posted on a Facebook page.
> 
> Rams usually are in the shop.🤣


I saw this on facebook also and was just about to post the same thing. He posted 20 hours ago and said they are in the crappie box


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

Awesome guys, great news!!! I will stop down today and grab them.


----------



## The Muskyman (Feb 26, 2021)

How did you do fishing?


----------



## FortySix (Jun 13, 2019)

Ronny said:


> Someone put them in the crappie survey box. It's posted on a Facebook page.
> 
> Rams usually are in the shop.🤣


This is fantastic. The fact that someone found the keys and didn’t just toss them and the zinger about Rams.


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

I am a first time RAM owner so I hope you are wrong about the RAM comment Ronny .

As for the fishing, we were able to sort through some smaller saugeyes and put 12 pretty nice ones in the boat. All fish were caught on leadcore on the bottom near the dam area. Got checked at the ramp by the DNR officer who checked our licenses and took a look to make sure we only had 12 and they were over 15". Nice experience with the DNR officer, he was polite and only took up a few minutes of our time.

Thank you very much to the guy that picked up the keys instead of leaving them lay to be tossed by somebody else!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Glad you found the keys. Wonder how muddy things are there after this rain


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

fishing_marshall said:


> Glad you found the keys. Wonder how muddy things are there after this rain


I was thinking the same thing, last weekend the lake was crystal clear. Was planning to hit some coves in my kayak Sunday but that plan may have changed due to the rain yesterday. My brother is out there today, told me there is barely any shoreline left, must be close to summer pool. Didn't tell me clarity though, thats just what he could see from the cabin.


----------



## jessco (Mar 23, 2019)

Schatty said:


> I am a first time RAM owner so I hope you are wrong about the RAM comment Ronny .
> 
> As for the fishing, we were able to sort through some smaller saugeyes and put 12 pretty nice ones in the boat. All fish were caught on leadcore on the bottom near the dam area. Got checked at the ramp by the DNR officer who checked our licenses and took a look to make sure we only had 12 and they were over 15". Nice experience with the DNR officer, he was polite and only took up a few minutes of our time.
> 
> Thank you very much to the guy that picked up the keys instead of leaving them lay to be tossed by somebody else!


that is great plus refreshing to hear something like this in this day and age.there are still some really good people out there!


----------

